# RPW and the priesthood of all believers



## BrettLemke (May 29, 2013)

Hey all,

I've been studying the application of the RPW and one of the arguments I've run up against for the inclusion of man made hymns, instruments and various other things into worship under the guise of the RPW (we cannot do in public worship but what God has given positive warrant for) is by using the argument of the priesthood of all believers (henceforth: PoAB). Now, on its face, I think this is a misuse of Scripture, especially Exodus 19:5-6 and 1 Peter 2:9, but I want to understand why this argument is used. Luther has been referenced quite often in conjunction of this understanding of the PoAB. Can any of you fine chaps direct me to the exegetical arguments that would defend this position? I just want to make sure I understand the position so as not to argue against a straw man.

I am also interested in reading anything helpful regarding the standard Continental/Puritan understanding of this too. Thanks very much for your help!


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (May 29, 2013)

I'm not entirely sure I understand what you mean by saying the PAB runs against the RPW. How, specifically, have you seen that argued.


----------



## VictorBravo (May 29, 2013)

I don't know Luther's argument or even if he actually addressed this issue, but I do think if one argues along the lines of "anything goes because we are all priests, now," they have a problem.

First, of course, is that the OT priests never had the authority to initiate any sort of novelty. They were strictly regulated by the Word. So arguing that all believers are priests doesn't go very far on that front.

Second, I think the idea of believer's priesthood is in the context of each of them being able to go boldly to the throne of grace--we can enter the Holy of Holies because of our union with Christ. In the OT, that was limited to the high priests only. Now, under Christ's righteousness, it is allowed to all saints.

One thing I'm sure we can acknowledge is that believers as priests do not do what OT priests did: that is, they do not perform sacrifices or rituals.

Even though I am not in the EP camp, I'd be very reluctant to press the priesthood of believers very far on this topic.


----------



## BrettLemke (May 29, 2013)

The way I've seen it articulated is that under the New Covenant as the PoAB, all prescriptions of worship that fell to the Levitcal priests are applicable to NT believers. Hence, we can have choirs, instruments, song writers, etc. because of 1)Divine appointment under OT worship and 2)We, as the PoAB, fulfill those duties now in our expressions of new songs and instruments in the new spiritual temple of Christ. 

Derek Thomas in 'Give Praise to God' briefly summarizes it this way:

"...as regards the use of musical instruments and choral accompaniment, temple practice provides all the warrant that is needed." 

What he isn't clear on is the link between the Levitical choirs then and the NC believers now. I gleaned from another article in the same book that it is the PoAB that allows for this understanding. I am looking for the exegetical work that proves this is so. Right now I feel like a math teacher whose student just turned in his test without showing any of his work for the answers he gives.


----------



## Peairtach (May 29, 2013)

The priesthood of believers doesn't mean that the office of the Levitical Priesthood continues, or even that there is an office - as such- of the Melchisedekian Priesthood. 

It is a purely "invisible" and "spiritual" priesthood, that doesn't involve garments, inaugural rites, formal sacrifices, etc, etc. Believers are also in a sense kings and prophets - but they don't wear crowns or hairy garments to deceive.

It's a very weak line for Derek Thomas to take, who is otherwise a fine Christian teacher and exegete.


----------



## ADKing (May 30, 2013)

As you rightly noted earlier the priesthood of believers is not only a NT reality but was used by God in the OT to describe Israel. The fact that the nation was described that way in the OT did not hinder a unique role for the priests and Levites then. When we think of the role of the priests in the OT there are two things to keep in mind: 

1. There were some aspects of their work that were typical and abrogated in the NT. Hence no more sacrifices etc. 
2. There were some aspects of their office that were ministerial: that is they were OT ministers charged with preaching the word and adminsitering sacraments. That obligation continues for NT ministers of the gospel. This distinction does not nullify the priesthood of all believers in the NT any more than it did in the Old.

The argument of the PoAB for choirs seems backwards to me. Is a choir a sanctioned ordinance of God? If so, what authority is there for authorizing certain believers to praise God as representatives of others like the Levites did? The duty of offering the sacrifice of praise belongs to all believers. It seems to me that having choirs is more in keeping with the OT than the NT.


----------



## PaulMc (May 30, 2013)

I have seen the PoAB argument used to argue that Christians shouldn't drink alcohol (Lev 10:9). But I wonder how far such people would be willing to press that Christians should do as the OT priests did...


----------



## Semper Fidelis (May 30, 2013)

As a GNC argument, I find the argument hard to sustain that the priesthood of all believers argument is sound. It seems selective to me. The priests were also teachers and yet we make appropriate distinctions that not all are to teach. Yet, while teaching clearly continues in the NT, I don't see anybody making a GNC argument that all should be teachers becasuse it was clearly the responsibility of the priests to teach.

The interesting thing about choral and musical roles for the priests (and even the instruments) is that they were revealed to David for the service in the temple. I've seen most arguments about this going the other way that, since the Temple services are fulfilled in Christ, the use of instruments as an element also go down with the Temple as well.


----------



## KMK (May 30, 2013)

There are three offices, all of which Christ is the head: Prophet, Priest, and King. The priesthood concerns things like propitiation, reconciliation, and intercession. The doctrine of the PoAB teaches that all believers have access to God through Christ in that they have been propitiated, reconciled, and interceded for. The office of Prophet concerns revelation from God concerning faith and practice. In this age, believers have the full revelation of God concerning faith and practice and it is contained in the Scriptures. The argument that the PoAB allows believers to worship God with man-made revelation seems categorically confused. 

It might be a good argument if it was the doctrine of "The *Prophethood* of all believers."


----------



## BrettLemke (Jun 3, 2013)

Thanks for everyone's responses, I'm guessing that there really isn't a biblical defense and more just grasping at straws. So to continue with my math teacher analogy, I unfortunately have to give Mr. Thomas an 'F' for failing to show his work.


----------

